# Hello



## dlcox (Jul 17, 2014)

New to the forum. I'm a practitioner of Bei Xizang Lama Bai He Pai Quan, Hong Tou Cai Wei Quan (not Zhoujia Quan) and Ruanjia Yong Chun Quan. If anyone is interested in any of these methods feel free to PM me or start a discussion. I'll do my best to answer any questions.

Dave


----------



## donald1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello I'm Donald,  practice goju ryu,  kobudo northern shaolin(only a little)  xing yi (slightly more than the last)  nice to meet you


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 17, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 17, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## dlcox (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice to meet you. Sounds like some interesting styles you train in. Would love to learn more about them.


----------



## K-man (Jul 17, 2014)

Welcome. :wavey:

I'm not going to pretend I know anything of your style of training. :s445:


----------



## jezr74 (Jul 17, 2014)

Welcome to the forums David.


----------



## dlcox (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi All. 

Bei Xizang Lama Bai He Pai Quan - Northern Tibetan Lama White Crane Sect Boxing

Hong Tou Cai Wei Quan - Head of Hong Tail of Cai Boxing, not the same as Zhoujia (Jow Ga).

Ruanjia Yong Chun Quan - Ruan (Yuen) Family Eternal Springtime Boxing (Wing Chun)

If that helps any. I've been in TCMA for over 30 years, so if you have any questions please feel free to ask. I'll do my best to explain or clairify anything I am capable of.

Dave


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 17, 2014)

dlcox said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Bei Xizang Lama Bai He Pai Quan - Northern Tibetan Lama White Crane Sect Boxing
> 
> ...



I see, so these are all Chinese styles. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Buka (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 18, 2014)

dlcox said:


> New to the forum. I'm a practitioner of Bei Xizang Lama Bai He Pai Quan, Hong Tou Cai Wei Quan (not Zhoujia Quan) and Ruanjia Yong Chun Quan. If anyone is interested in any of these methods feel free to PM me or start a discussion. I'll do my best to answer any questions.
> 
> Dave



Welcome

What is *"Ruanjia"* Wing Chun


----------



## dlcox (Jul 18, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome
> 
> What is *"Ruanjia"* Wing Chun



Ruan (Yuen) Family. It's Yongchun (Wing Chun) from Ruan Ji Yun (Yuen Chai Wan) and his brother Ruan Kei Shan (Yuen Kay San).

Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 23, 2014)

What's this Lama Pai you practice? 

I practice Lama Pai from Chan Tai San's lineage. I've never heard it described as "Bei Xizang Lama Bai He Pai Quan - Northern Tibetan Lama White Crane Sect Boxing".

Can you give a run down on that?


----------



## clfsean (Jul 23, 2014)

clfsean said:


> What's this Lama Pai you practice?
> 
> I practice Lama Pai from Chan Tai San's lineage. I've never heard it described as "Bei Xizang Lama Bai He Pai Quan - Northern Tibetan Lama White Crane Sect Boxing".
> 
> Can you give a run down on that?



Also could you do the same with the Hung Tao Choy Mei? Not many people call it that any more.


----------



## dlcox (Jul 23, 2014)

clfsean said:


> Also could you do the same with the Hung Tao Choy Mei? Not many people call it that any more.



I do not refer to it as Lama Pai but as Bai He Pai. The Bei Xizang Lama prefix is to distinguish it from Fujian Bai He. I stem from the Wu Jian Hua and Liu Jun Ren lines. Wu was a senior student of Huang Lin Kai and Liu was originally a student of Wu until his death then became a student of Bai He Pai "founder" Wu Zhao Zhong. My Shifu is Kuang Zui Han student of Wu and Liu.

The Hong Tou Cai Wei that I practice stems from the Huang family of Taishan it is no relation to Zhoujia. It is commonly called Fojia Quan and sometimes Wu Taijia Quan. It's lineage dates back to the monk San De. It is a simple method said to be the original basic training art of the southern Shaolin temple.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 7, 2014)

Welcome to Martialtalk!


----------

